# Angeln in Serbien



## Boss007 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich wollte frage was muss ich beachten beim Angeln in Serbien brauch ich da ein schein oder was anderes.Und wenn ja wo bekomme ich den


----------



## Boss007 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Serbien*

Leider warte ich schon zu lange ich habe auf hilfe gehoft gipt es jemanden der mir helfen kann!


----------



## M_Marc (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Serbien*

Ja dann ruf' 'mal hier an:

*Anschrift:*
Ignjatov Tackle
Inh.: Nenad Ignjatov
Berliner Str. 159
42277 Wuppertal

_*Kontakt:*_
Tel.: 0202-253 82 85
Fax: 0202-253 82 85
Mobil: 0173-73 53 581

|wavey:


----------



## Boss007 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Serbien*

danke


----------



## Nenad.Ignjatov (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Serbien*

Hallo zusammen,

für *Angeln in Serbien* braucht man selbstverständlich einen Angelschein.
Seit 2010 gibt es einen einheitlichen Jahresangelschein für ganz Serbien. *99% der Gewässer* sind eingeschlossen. Nur für einige wenige Privatgewässer braucht man einen besonderen Schein…

Einheitlichen Angelschein kann man bei allen Angelvereinen, Fischereiaufsichtsbüros und in fast allen Angelgeschäften erwerben.

Preise für Jahresangelschein:

*Erwachsene: 50 EUR
Jugendliche bis 16 Jahre, Frauen und Rentner: 30 EUR*

Es gibt die Möglichkeit auch Tagesscheine zu erwerben. Allerdings kann man diese nur bei Fischereiaufseher und nach Voranmeldung kaufen. *Ein Tageschein kostet 5 EUR,* ist für Angler aber sehr selten interessant, weil man mit einem Jahresschein auf allen Gewässern angeln darf!!


----------



## Boss007 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Serbien*

Eine Frage was für tipps könnt ihr mir geben um auf Raubfische zu angeln,Algemein Raubfische.


----------



## anglermeister17 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Serbien*

Da unten soll es Schwarzbarsche geben! Also mal alles gängige, was bei uns auf Zander, Hecht, und Barsch erfolgreich ist, einpacken! und noch was: Ja, die Schwarzbarsche sind aggressiv, und im Allgeminen sehr beissfreudig- aber auch wie oft woanders: An manchen Tagen sehr wählerisch und keineswegs einfach zu fangen!


----------

